# lr mobile will not "synch"



## vinsolo (May 2, 2017)

I have an image, a tif edited in lr. I then exported a jpg copy of this tif to the same folder (in lightroom).

Then I added the jpg to a synched LR mobile collection, which is in my desktop folders. It is NOT a SMART collection. The jpg will be present in LR mobile and will show in ALL SYNCHED PHOTOGRAPHS.

 However, the notice "1 image synching" is shown at top of LR desktop window and never goes away. I can perform edits, etc., on the synched image but "1 image synching" never goes away UNLESS I DELETE THE SAID JPG FROM LR MOBILE. I should add that I have only 2 images that cause this problem. All my other images sync normally.

I use very late LRCC on iMac running Mac OS 10.12.4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2017)

Odd! If you go to Preferences > LR Mobile and check at the bottom, does it say why there's an error? How big (in MB) is the TIFF?


----------



## vinsolo (May 3, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Odd! If you go to Preferences > LR Mobile and check at the bottom, does it say why there's an error? How big (in MB) is the TIFF?



Thank you for your response. Nothing helps.

 BUT I WANT TO EMPHASIZE THAT THIS HAPPENS WITH ONLY 1PARTICULAR IMAGE. THE TIF VERSIONS COMPLETES SYNC, BUT THE JPG VERSION, THO IT CAN BE SEEN IN ALL THE APPROPRIATE PLACES IN LRMOBILE WIL NOT SYNC.

THE JPG IS SIMPLY AN EXPORT FROM LR TO THE SAME FOLDER IN LR EXCEPT THAT IT IS A JPG. (please excuse all caps)The tif is 225.64 MB and th jpg is 1.04 MB

LR never shows an error and in fact the synching panel in preferences never shows this file at all, merely showing "no sync in progress"

Relatively unimportant this one image but why???

vince


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2017)

Is it definitely in the All Synced Photos collection?


----------



## vinsolo (May 4, 2017)

That is one of the more weird aspects of this problem. While the image in question will appear in the ALL SYNCHED PHOTOGRAPHS on my desktop, when I go to LR WEB the image is not there. The problem seems isolated to this one image. No amount of copying, re-editing, re-exporting, changes the problem.

Thank you for following up. That gives me some hope!

gratefully,

vince


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 5, 2017)

In All Synced Photos, is there a little double ended arrow in the top right corner of the thumbnail?


----------



## vinsolo (May 5, 2017)

Victoria,
 Yes, the double-headed arrow is in the R upper corner.

The image can be seen in the ALL SYNCHED PHOTOGRAPHS folder in the desktop ver of LR 2015.10.
But the image does not show up in the LR WEB page , nor does it show on my iPhone 7.

At no time does any thing show up in the synching list in the LR preferences mobile panel.

Thank you for your continued interest. I am indebted to you.

vince


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2017)

I can't explain it, I'm afraid. Next step would be to report it as a bug at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## vinsolo (May 7, 2017)

Thank you so much for your efforts.

I did speak with persons claiming to be Adobe engineers and, ultimately, they called this a bug and Hoped to have it fixed in AN upcoming update. There has been at least one update which has not fixed the problem.

I do remember now that early in working with this image that it was a COMPOSITE. Can't imagine why that would cause this trouble.

Nevertheless, I learn from your work and refer to your web sites frequently.

Thanks,
vince,


----------

